# Nilfisk E130.3-9 help with hose banjo



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi
I've been in contact with Qwashers about making me a 15M replacement hose for my new (used once) Nilfisk E130 to rid me of the dreaded coils...
There isn't much out there for this model apart from a Nilfisk upgrade called a superflex hose.
I'm trying to confirm if the banjo within the hose reel on my washer is either straight or 90 deg?
As I've never taken one apart before I don't wish to damage it. I took a photo of what I found which shows a sleeve? Going to a 90 deg bend, what I'm unsure of is, is the banjo under the straight sleeve? Or is it the 90 degree bend?
The official Nilfisk replacement advert shows a small picture on the box with both connections being straight.
Qwashers need to know in order to make up my order.
Also, as I'm new to this, how would I remove and replace it?
Thanks


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Does this help? I seem to remember my 140 is straight.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185586


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks
This helps a lot
It looks different as you've obviously removed the hose reel, it's more what I expected from mine, a pin and brass connection which I have yet to find...
the photo I took was from tracing the hose back into the reel, unscrewing a small cover plate and that's as far as I got last night apart from unsuccessfully searching for answers online.
I presume I need to take it apart now to find the Banjo itself as you can see from my photo there is no brass pin connection visible so far, it must be inside the reel housing?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Once you have taken the wheel off and start reassembling, put some grease on the moving parts of the wheel, it makes it easier to wind on and off. I bought the Nilfisk hose which is exceptional so if you can get it for a few pounds more, I would.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nilfisk-S...dels-E140-P150-Pressure-Washer-/272151987642?

If you vouch for the quality of the Nilfisk upgrade then i'll grab one at this price as it's similar money to Qwasher but keeps my warranty valid 

no coils with this then??


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's the one. Somewhere on the bought today thread I posted a picture of it. Kranzle's are highly thought of and these are at least as good if not better.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoke to Jim at Browns today who sell the Nilfisk upgrade hoses, although his ebay site advertisers this upgrade as suitable for my E130.3-9 X-TRA plus the E140 and P150 it will NOT fit my washer.
This is apparently due to the right hand "special" bend in the hose which I have found in my photo which sits inside the hose reel.
The other models have straight connections and different fitment. This bend sits just before the banjo as in my photo.
Jim in his experience did not think there were any possible options for a longer more supple hose😢

No replies from Qwashers for nearly 2 weeks but I doubt he would be able to replicate the same thing unless I sent him my existing one maybe?
Have also emailed Direct Hoses too so shall cross my fingers.
Looks like I've got a nice washer with a naff short hose unless I remove the hose reel maybe?


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Contacted Nilfisk customer service and they confirm that the new brass connection within models E30.3 and E140.3 are a 90 degree bend within the hose reel.
There are no options to upgrade to a longer or more supple hose at all.
His answer was to lay the hose out in the sun to stop it coiling!
Still following up on whether the superflex hose will fit or connect if I remove the hose reel completely.
Awaiting Nilfisk to confirm.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nilfisk update
Well they were good enough to reply but not much help really😕
I asked specifically if I removed the whole hose reel if their Superflex hose connection would then be able to fit direct to the port on the machine.
No answer to this question apart from a suggestion that I could always seek out a specialist pneumatics company to make me a one off hose and connection at my cost....
But they dismissed this by quoting health and safety and suggested I be happy with it was from the factory as there are no upgrades available.
No replies still from qwashers, Browns or Direct Hoses with their views.
What a pickle all I need is a decent hose


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That is disappointing, thank you for updating the thread.


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

That sucks I have the same machine and have been looking as well. Might just sell it then!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Does this help at all? It does not list the model but I think the end could work if you join them. Just an idea.

http://www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/product.php?productid=17843&cat=287&page=2


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the hose end 90 degree connectors are not availble to third parties , anywhere at all

its a one off nilfisk only part,


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't mind removing the hose reel completely if I can be assured that once the original hose is taken off 90 degree bend and all, that the straight fitting hose with banjo will fit to the washer, without spending the £55 for 15M Superflex otherwise it's an expensive exercise hence why I've been trying to ask this question from suppliers such as Browns etc but they're unfortunately not responding at all. Shame as if they took 15 minutes to check I would buy the hose from them and find another way of storing it around my washer.
Be a shame if all new Nilfisk models with hose reels will be using this from now on though


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Bumping another old thread as I'm struggling to find answers.

I'm looking to buy a Nilfisk (anymodel) pressure washer and either a Nilfisk Superflex hose or a Qwashers rubber hose from ebay. I'd like a pressure washer with the reel but have read several people have difficulties finding the parts to do the conversion. 

Can anyone tell me which model pressure washer to buy with a reel that will accommodate a decent plumbed in rubber hose? or am i forced to spend the extra money on an E145? The cheaper E130 with an upgraded hose would be cheaper.. but is it easy/acheivable to replace the hose without losing the reel? 
thankyou for any help


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

How about a C-130 1.6 Xtra with an aftermarket hose with a quick connection for the machine?

The hose wouldn't be integrated but would be easier finding an aftermarket hose for it.


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you removed the reel completely yet, if no I have done that on my E140.3-9 and also removed the hose from the pump itself. 

I will shortly bring the two pieces of hose to a "hose" company that normally those offshore stuff.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought I'd update this thread....

Spares are starting to emerge for anyone with the E130 / E140 machines - replacement hoses are now available (with the curved Banjo fit) from Browns Pressure Washers. However I've stumbled on this tonight...

https://www.fiyo.co.uk/10-meters-layered-hose-for-pressure-washer-128500656#additional

Which to me looks like the reinforced hose from the P150 and probably what posters are after! Hurrah! Ive not found it at any other resellers though..


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> I thought I'd update this thread....
> 
> Spares are starting to emerge for anyone with the E130 / E140 machines - replacement hoses are now available (with the curved Banjo fit) from Browns Pressure Washers. However I've stumbled on this tonight...
> 
> ...


Looks like it'll fit the E140.3 which is what I have. Now if only they did a 15m version, I'd be happy.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had a look at northwestpowerwashers. They've got a couple of items I've spotted:

A steel armoured version of the crappy E140.3 hose:
http://www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/product.php?productid=19277&cat=287&page=1

But also there appears to be a 90 degree adaptor that _may_ accept a qwashers hose:
http://www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/product.php?productid=19782&cat=287&page=2

Does anyone know if the standard nilfisk hose is M22?


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes it is.

Changed the hose on my C110 and swapped it to an M22 with a QR for my new hose.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

spyk3d said:


> Yes it is.


Thanks. I thought it was but wasn't 100% certain. I'm tempted to buy it.


----------

